
TJX hacker receives second 20-year sentence - jacquesm
http://www.boston.com/business/ticker/2010/03/tjx_hacker_rece.html
======
catweasel
_Prosecutors acknowledged that Gonzalez did not obtain any of card numbers in
the case or receive any proceeds from the thefts._

I understand the need to provide some kind of deterrent but sheesh.. you could
get drunk, take your car out on the road and kill somebody and not get that
much jail time.

